
A user-friendly solution to piracy - notduncansmith
http://soon.thanks.ly/
======
skullum
Interesting idea, especially if the site comes with the support of actual
Hollywood studios. Anyone have more information about this? Website is pretty
sparse...

~~~
slavasmirnov
Hey, Skullum! I'm the one of the team behind Thanksly. We think some studios
are more likely to adapt if they'll see money pledged while we are opening
early summer.

------
slavasmirnov
Hey, notduncansmith! thnx for sharing

------
vladzima
Wow nice idea.

